# fashion on a budget



## Sam Cruz (Dec 3, 2014)

best places to shop online and in stores.

ask me anything!


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 3, 2014)

sam.acymer said:


> best places to shop online and in stores.
> 
> ask me anything!


Two good go-tos are H&amp;M and Forever 21 - also, check the Target designer-collaboration lines that come out from time to time. I also like Old Navy for staples like t-shirts and jeans.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

As a plus-sized woman, my #1 favorite place to shop is online at One Stop Plus.


----------



## JasonTanenb (Dec 11, 2014)

One Stop Plus is a fab online destination for shopping, especially for XXL sized. And as far as boohoo is concerned, it has some of the best offers and vouchers. May be because they've got to increase their sell and beat One Stop Plus. So, you know where to go..!!


2


----------



## ninabooonita (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a long list of shopping websites. When it comes to fashion and makeup, I am checking the site of Miss Vixen first before trying to load another online store. Sometimes, I have to double check the site first so I am sure that it legit.


----------



## eyebrowsdubai (Mar 5, 2015)

I think the on line shopping is the best way to choose .


----------



## eyebrowsdubai (Mar 19, 2015)

eyebrowsdubai said:


> I think the online shopping is the best way to choose .


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi,

I also prefer online shopping only because it saves us time and also we can get many offers in online shopping than stores.


----------



## libaiwang (Apr 27, 2015)

Online shopping is such a good way！


----------



## wendysanders (Jun 16, 2015)

My favourite online store, being a plus size woman, is Casual-plus. It provides trendy collection and has reasonable rates. Here's the link  http://casual-plus.com .


----------



## Chantel Rogers (Jul 19, 2015)

A super reasonable online store is lulus.com and tobi you get 50% your first order which is amazing. Lulus is much better than tobi for the most part however I do have a few items from tobi that I love !!


----------



## Sue Mary (Jul 21, 2015)

Does someone shop on eBay often? I love buying accessories on eBay and I'd like to buy some dress, but I'm affraid, that it may not fit me. Do you have any experience?


----------



## melliemelissa (Oct 24, 2015)

I love to carry clutches for parties and I found online shopping is best for cheap clutches.


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm a busy person so I love online shops. Like Cape Madras clothing.


----------



## SilvanaW (Jul 24, 2018)

Once I know how a brand fits me, I prefer to shop online. I watch until the item goes on sale low enough. Sometimes I miss, but if I time it right, I can get good deals. Plus, knowing when the brands I like go on sale.


----------

